# So called Friend



## snoweagle (Apr 9, 2001)

*Back Stabber*

Check this out!, Last year this guy comes up to me and says he is going to Az for all winters "I'm tired of al this crap" you can have my customers if you want, I askrd him what exactly they want and he said "you have to ask ea one of them to see how they want you to do it" okay U can go with that, but then I find out this year about 3 months ago this guy decides he is not going south and starts begging these ppl to let him back in to move threir snow, he don't say aword to me and never has I was even talking with him 2 weeks ago and he nevere said a word. the thing that really gets me is he didn't have the balls to come up to me and say hey I don't plan on going South for the winter do you mind if I try and take a few ppl back!, I feel he went behind my back and( he startred about 3 months ago by 3 of my old customers) asking and begging his old customers if he could take care of there snow removal for them because he was not going south for the winter this year!!!!


----------



## snoweagle (Apr 9, 2001)

By the way I lost about 10 customers due to him!!!!!!!! Business man ship!!!!!!!!! What a jerk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ADLAWNCUTTERS (May 24, 2001)

i wouldn't worry about your so called friend. he did you a favor 
now you know how much your friendship is worth to him.it's like 
the guy you loan $5.00 too. and he tries to avoid you.remember 
what comes around goes around it's true. take care.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Welcome to Plowsite. This statement should be put in the thread that it is referring to. This site gets pretty busy & nobody will know what you are talking about. You learned the hard way to obtain Noncompete Agreements when buying, selling, subbing any kind of service work, customers etc. Be a professional and stay above his level by not bad mouthing people. Now, go find 10 new customers to replace the lost ones and have fun. Good luck with the upcoming the season.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

It doesn't appear to be referring to any other thread. Snow eagle only has 2 posts, and both were in this thread.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Dave,
It musta got fixed before you saw it LOL The 2 posts were in separate threads before  I was responding to his second post (thread at the time).


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

I merged the threads after BRL's first reply.


~Chuck


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

DOH!!! Hey BRL, Chuck is making us both look dumb. lol


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

If its any concellation i have had my own partner do the same thing but you must move on to bigger and better opportunities as they will always be in your wake.Stay out front and they cant catch you
John Parker
N.Y. Snow Pros
Taconic Maintenance


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Old saying in business is "trust no one"

You really have to be careful because a good friend can also be a competitor. I help contractors around here out and they do the same for me. I never talk prices or other business with them though. Too risky.


----------



## HandyHaver (Oct 14, 2000)

Amen to that CT!! Learned along time ago that the less people who know your business the better!! I use alot of subs and also sub myself at times. I've had guys try to solicit my customers behind my back and I would say most of them (customers approach me about it). I am a firm beleiver in what goes around comes around. May not be today, tomorrow, or next week, but it's coming!!

Mark


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I will share number with anyone who asks. Suffice to say that the numbers I share are ficticious at best.
yeah that McDonalds over there, I get 2000.00 per push over storm. They dont ask again.
Dino


----------

